# GoodTiming



## iShadow (1 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,
je viens à l'instant de finaliser la v.1.0 de GoodTiming, une petite app sans prétention qui permet de créer des événements. Qu'est-ce qu'un événement ? C'est une action programmée à une date précise. Ainsi, vous pouvez demander à votre Mac qu'à telle date, il exécute telle action.
Cet utilitaire est plutôt tourné vers ceux qui désirent créer facilement des tâches simples, telles que l'extinction programmée du Mac, de la musique via iTunes, ...
Vous pouvez néanmoins avoir un bon contrôle sur tout votre Mac grâce à AppleScript et aux commandes Terminal.
GoodTiming gère les événements simultanés (à la seconde près) et les événements multiples.
Cette version est normalement stable (testée par des bêta-testeurs) et seule une fonction n'est pas totalement implémentée : l'ouverture des fichiers AppleScript (mais cela ne saurait tarder). De toute façon vous serez avertis d'une mise à jour prochaine automatiquement si vous possédez une connexion internet (ce qui est sans doute le cas si vous lisez ce message )
Personnellement, j'utilise ce logiciel pour m'endormir ^^ En effet, je programme qu'à une heure du mat', la musique diminue doucement et le Mac s'éteigne. C'est, je l'avoue, assez sympa.
Vous pouvez télécharger GoodTiming ici : http://macxshadow.free.fr/Applications/GoodTiming.dmg
J'espère qu'il vous sera autant utile qu'à moi ! 
@+

P.S. : GT n'est pas une interface pour Cron, il s'appuie sur son propre "moteur" d'événements. D'ailleurs je n'ai jamais utilisé Cron ;D


----------



## iShadow (1 Juin 2005)

Version 1.1 dispo


----------



## lucette79 (30 Mars 2010)

c fini good timing sur mac ? chaque fois que je le démarre il me dit que la mise à jour à échoué et j'ai beau le chercher sur internet je ne trouve plus que des version pour windows !:hein:


----------

